# Chlorinated water



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

Other than the obvious for dechlorinating, is there a way to quickly get chlorine to dissipate from tap water? I've got about... 7? 7 1/2 gallons currently in my tank. It's steadily becoming whiter and I've got my heater as well as the filter minus the airpump in the tank. My boyfriend did some speedy research that revealed about a week of standing for the gas to evaporate. Any other ideas? I don't believe I have anything that can hold 5-7 gallons of water to sit but might be able to pick up some dechlorinator in a day or two.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Chevko said:


> Other than the obvious for dechlorinating, is there a way to quickly get chlorine to dissipate from tap water? I've got about... 7? 7 1/2 gallons currently in my tank. It's steadily becoming whiter and I've got my heater as well as the filter minus the airpump in the tank. My boyfriend did some speedy research that revealed about a week of standing for the gas to evaporate. Any other ideas? I don't believe I have anything that can hold 5-7 gallons of water to sit but might be able to pick up some dechlorinator in a day or two.


 
If the source water contain's only chlorine,,then letting it set for 24 hour's will do the job.
If however the water contain's Chloramine (chlorine/ammonia),then dechlorinator is best bet.
I have heard that chloramines will dissipate after a week,but have no first hand expierience with letting it set for a week.


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

24 hours is fine for such a large amount? When I was doing Honey's little 1-1 1/2 gallon container the water would sit for just a few days - when the water would be changed, water would sit for 3-4 days at which time I would change the water on the 4-5th days, sometimes sooner if she was being especially poopie.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Good Dechlorinator is cheap and guarantees that your water will be free of chorine/chloramine/heavy metals. Heavy metals never evaporate and chloramine takes quite a while. I wold just go buy a bottle of dechlorinator. Do you mind if I ask why you don't use dechlorinator?


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

It's not a matter of preference, mostly, just that we never have the time to go out to PetCo or PetSmart for it due to our work schedules so I make do with what I can. What heavy metals might be in the water hasn't bothered her yet and I've had her just over 30 days now. Mostly the chlorine that's stressing her.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I buy Seachem Prime on amazon for much cheaper than you can buy it in a store....


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

I did not know this Jaysee  Do you have a preferred vendor? How does it compare with shipping?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Amazon is my preferred vendor. It is eligible for free shipping with orders of $25, or all by itself if you are an amazon prime member.


----------

